# Oil Grade - Cummings Diesel



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just after a quick answer... Oil on minimum mark. Can I use 15/40w oil to top it up?


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Have you tried:

http://www.everytime.cummins.com/every/applications/motor.jsp

Lots of general info including what RPM for best MPG.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi snelly ideally you should use the oil recommended by cummins or an oil specifically designed for diesel engines, most garages, motor factors sell one. Having said that any oil is better than no oil. :wink: 

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi snelly ideally you should use the oil recommended by cummins or an oil specifically designed for diesel engines, most garages, motor factors sell one. Having said that any oil is better than no oil. :wink:
> 
> Olley


The 15/40w I have is a can of oil I bought for my diesel car. Its the same as we use in the diesels at work too. I just wondered if anyone had a quick answer for me.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Yes, 15/40 diesel eng. oil is fine.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Yes, 15/40 diesel eng. oil is fine.


Thanks Jim! So glad your back


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

15.2 Litres of 15/40w for info


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> 15.2 Litres of 15/40w for info


Hi

Did you change the oil filter ?

From memory mine takes 17lt including filter ..


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I havent done it yet Jim... maybe 15.2 is the sump pan only amount?? I prob misread the book.

A 20 Litre drum should do the trick!

I have the codes for the oil filter and I think ill change the fuel filter(s) too.

It definetly needs doing. The oil on the dipstick was very gritty. Me and my brother are going to tackle that job as a matter of urgency.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You might be better of contacting a local truck or bus garage and offering to buy a 25 litre can of oil of them, It should work out much cheaper.

Richard...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I serviced mine last year, all filters, engine and transmission oils, chassis grease, plus hub oils. 
The trickiest part was filling the engine oil.. I borrowed a hand pump and used a large funnel with a short piece of hose ... they are straightfoward vehicles to service.. good luck


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Another Source for Oil*

Hi all,

Another good source of supply if you have any in your area, are agricultural/tractor dealers.

They usually have engine, hydraulic and gear oil in 20, 25 and 205 litre drums. They also have various types of pumps for transferring oil from barrels.

Most modern turbocharged tractors require good quality oils so they should be compatible, meet all the specifications and importantly, reasonably priced.

Also a good source for large mirrors, seats (air sprung, captains chairs, etc) heavy duty tools, 3/4" and 1" socket sets, hydraulic struts of all sizes,
paint, batteries, filters and general ironmongery.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Cheers Alan .. good tips


----------

